# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  X+ Series 3 IN 1 CHARGER Kit For Galaxy Tab

## mohamed73



----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------

